# oil change



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

The oil the Cruzes require is 'Dexos' certified. Its a synthetic blend, not full synthetic. It typically costs around a dollar more a quart at the dealership, so I'd say use that coupon, but make sure they put Dexos in it. If you go with conventional oil, DO NOT expect to go to 0% on your oil life monitor next time, that's just a recipe for disaster IMO.

Alot of us use full synthetic (I myself included) and though its not cheap it's a great sense of security. Especially Mobil 1 that the dealers have, top of the line oil 

Hope this helps.


----------



## robert4380 (Jul 9, 2011)

The Cruze comes from the factory filled with an oil that's a synthetic blend that adheres to a certain set of criteria for a new oil specification named DEXOS. The dealership will almost always try to talk you into extra services that aren't required. If you want to strictly follow what your owner's manual says regarding maintenance, then just make sure you get the basic oil change and that the dealer uses DEXOS approved oil. There's no need to go full synthetic when the Cruze already requires a synthetic blend. For future reference, if you're ever going to do your own oil changes you'll see that bottles of Mobil1, for example, now say on the front in green lettering that it's DEXOS approved. Just look for that spec, but yeah, make sure that's what the dealer gives you since that's what is required for your car. 5W-30, too, I believe.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

robert4380 said:


> 5W-30, too, I believe.


You are correct.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

You went a whole year on the original oil? How many miles? Just asking.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

A Chevy dealer in town, the one I did not buy my Cruze from is advertising and oil change for $19.64, but the fine print in the owners manual states than using other than dexos oil will void all engine warranties. Then suddenly the price for an oil change is $69.99.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

OnlyTaurus said:


> The oil the Cruzes require is 'Dexos' certified. Its a synthetic blend, not full synthetic. It typically costs around a dollar more a quart at the dealership, so I'd say use that coupon, but make sure they put Dexos in it. If you go with conventional oil, DO NOT expect to go to 0% on your oil life monitor next time, that's just a recipe for disaster IMO.
> 
> Alot of us use full synthetic (I myself included) and though its not cheap it's a great sense of security. Especially Mobil 1 that the dealers have, top of the line oil
> 
> Hope this helps.


You actually shouldn't expect to let the oil life monitor go to 0% even with the GM Dexos1 synthetic blend oil. Even the techs at the dealership say it's really only good for 6k miles or so. Oil test analyses have shown that the oil is not suitable for the 10,000 miles the oil life monitor will take you to with light and normal driving conditions. 

Almost all off-the-shelf full synthetic oils you can find at your local auto store are Dexos1 approved, including Mobil1, Pennzoil, Valvoline, and Royal Purple. Quaker State oil however has shown to be slightly inferior and require more frequent oil change intervals. The last oil test analysis I saw for a 10,000 mile sample of Mobil1 full synthetic in a Cruze showed that the oil was still suitable for continuous use up to 12,000 miles, at which time a re-test would be needed to determine its condition. 

My recommendation is strongly in favor of a name brand fully synthetic oil. I bought a 5 quart jug of Mobil1 Full Synthetic for $36 from my local auto store. The filter had to be special ordered and was $11. Cheaper than driving to my dealership to get one.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Was $24.95 for Mobile One with that green dexos label on it in a five quart bottle. Ordered six Delco filters from rockauto,com, total bill with S&H charges was around 27 bucks. WalMart is taking your used oil now, so don't have to drive clear across town to get rid of it.

Also got a can of Liquid Wrench Silicone spray for the control arm bushings, front and rear, stabilizer bushings, and try to get some up by that plastic upper strut bushing.

Hardly get my finger tips dirty, working slow, takes less than twenty minutes. Saving my new mechanics gloves for a rainy day. Also check other stuff while under there.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I think I'm going to add a bunch of filters to my next rockauto order. Sounds a lot cheaper than what I paid for them...

Where did you buy the oil? I've never seen full synthetic oil that cheap.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I think I'm going to add a bunch of filters to my next rockauto order. Sounds a lot cheaper than what I paid for them...
> 
> Where did you buy the oil? I've never seen full synthetic oil that cheap.


F.Y.I. 
Walmart has the Mobil1 5 qt Dexos approved for @ $26(In Cincinnati).


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Patman said:


> F.Y.I.
> Walmart has the Mobil1 5 qt Dexos approved for @ $26(In Cincinnati).


Thanks. I'll check there first next time I need to do an oil change.


----------



## metgolf18 (May 10, 2012)

I went to our local autozone store and they run specials every so often on oil and filters. I got the filter and 5+ quart of 5-30 Mobil1 for our Honda for $35 with tax. I usally wait for the sale and go in and get it for the Cruze and Equinox.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

NickD said:


> A Chevy dealer in town, the one I did not buy my Cruze from is advertising and oil change for $19.64, but the fine print in the owners manual states than using other than dexos oil will void all engine warranties. Then suddenly the price for an oil change is $69.99.


I got some oil change coupons in the mail from the dealer I bought my car from. It has a $24.95 advertized oil change price. In the fine print though it states that Dexos oill changes cost more. Seems to be this is a bit of bait & switch, all GM cars since 2011 have required dexos including my 2012. seems their coupons & pricing needs to reflect what they are actually selling currently. Especially when sending these out to a new car buyer.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Patman said:


> F.Y.I.
> Walmart has the Mobil1 5 qt Dexos approved for @ $26(In Cincinnati).


Look at the back of the bottle, look at the comparison between the mobil 1 you bought & their extended performance. EP has a better high heat rating(better for a turbo engine). At walmart its $26 for 5quarts regular Mobil 1 & $30 for the Extended performance. Not only that but the oil is rated good for 15,000miles, so you really could just follow the oil life monitor to 0%. 

If the high temp difference is accurate $4 extra is money well spent.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

I use Mobil 1 extended performance. 

Sent from my Droid


----------



## MetallicaMatt (Mar 26, 2012)

I bought the normal Mobil 1 (Not Extended Performance) Haven't dumped it in the car yet...either time for a return or just run this first batch with the normal formula...


----------



## MetallicaMatt (Mar 26, 2012)

Mobil 1 Extended Performance...rated for 15k miles. Oil Life Monitoring, etc....are we to assume that the oil filters are good enough to hold up to these longer change intervals?


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

i sent my oil off to blackstone so i will see.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I paid $15.64 for an oil change at my dealership this week. They used the GM brand Dexos1 oil. Also topped off my windshield washer and engine coolant and set my tires at 40 PSI. My engine coolant was at the bottom of the arrow and it was filled to the top of the arrow. I don't know where it was when I got the car but will now keep an eye on it.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

I returned a 5 quart bottle of Mobil One oil to Walmart, counter guy was on the phone looking for some tires for some other guy. Said wait a minute, I am on the phone. Said just want to return this oil like your signs says. Said I had to sign a log first. Apparently whoever was on the phone was looking for some cheap tires, but waited about five minutes when his size tire didn't come with cheap prices. 

Finally it was my turn, asked what what in the bottle, said like the bottle says, Mobil One, only slightly used, do I get a partial refund? He said no. Said I had to sign the log book first, but he couldn't find it, waited another couple of minutes until he did. 

Wanted my full name, address, phone number, and signature, asked why, said he didn't know, corporation rules. Well okay, I guess, never had to sign anything when bringing it to the recycle shop, course, never got paid for it either, but at least they don't charge for taking it like they do for everything else. 

Then he got intercom for a guy to pick up my oil from the shop, guy came in and asked me if I wanted the container, said no thanks, will get new one when I buy new oil and bring that back just like I did this one. But after left, wondered if I should have taken it. More than likely will end up in the middle of the Pacific Ocean like zillions of other empty plastic bottles.


----------



## MetallicaMatt (Mar 26, 2012)

Hurm good idea. I've got a Blackstone container right here, I might have to send mine in as well when the time comes. 

I just remember when all of this "extended mileage" oil came out, they said "but still change your filter every 3k miles....sort of makes it a PITA if you ask me...


----------



## MetallicaMatt (Mar 26, 2012)

So is it safe to assume the filter is good the entire life of the OLM?


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

The filter is the least of my worries. It's likely good for 2 oil changes if one were very lazy/cheap. Our Honda recommends only changing the filter every other change. 

The oil is a much bigger worry. I've done two oil analyses on my car, and they show that the oil is close to shot at 10% remaining on the oil life monitor. That's on a full synthetic dexos1 oil. The ACDelco synthetic blend oil has shown to be destroyed by 50% oil life remaining. I'm changing my oil and filter at 20% oil life remaining so the oil is not exceeding its limits it reached at 10%. Of course, I'll change it with a full synthetic oil and new ACDelco filter.


----------



## BladeOfAnduril (Apr 27, 2012)

I don't mean to hijack but... I know a lot of people like mobil 1. Any thoughts on Pennzoil Ultra? Any lab data on it? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------

